# Louisville gun show



## teknoid (Mar 12, 2007)

Has anyone gone to the gun show at the fairgrounds in Louisville before? They advertise it as the "worlds largest". I've been away for a long time, and never made it. Is it worth a 3 hr drive?


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Hi Teknoid all I can tell you is that's where I buy most all of my guns. Why you might ask? Well because I save between $50 and $200 on the same guns here at local shops. I buy all my supplies and things at local shops. When your on a fix income you have to shop for things when there high dollar items. Plus there is more guns to chose from at shows than most shops have in stock. Good luck.


----------



## Taurus_9mm (Sep 17, 2007)

I haven't been fortunate enough to go to the that show at the fairgrounds recently but I have in the past. It was quite a bit of fun with the majority of the vendors being there to actually sell firearms [instead of a big flea market, like some 'gun shows']


----------

